# Wanting to start a lending library/infoshop in Cleveland, OH.



## little_owl (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm looking for people interested in starting a lending library/infoshop of some sort in Cleveland, OH. There is no infoshop in this city which isn't that surprising but there should be one. If anyone is interested message me here or at [email protected]

^_^


----------

